# Puppy Injury



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Caniche, so sorry for Cash's injury. They can do the most unexpected things. I know you are giving him the best of care and i'm sure he will recover from his "leap". I hope you can take a deep breath and relax a little bit, too. Poodle hugs and prayers from my girls for Cash's quick recovery.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We had a friend who's little boy dropped their 8 week old cocker puppy and she broke her leg  If she is still in as much pain tomorrow I might call back up the vet. Maybe there is soft tissue injury that can't be seen on the exray.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

This happens to my Tpoos all the time!! (Ok well not all the time but a lot more than I would like it too) Mostly they just smack their mouth on the ground really hard. I am so surprised I have not had to deal with a broken jaw or broken teeth! I don't think they fall as far as your baby did either its usually only 2-3 ft. but mostly on concrete or tile. They just seem to like to throw themselves out if my arms, or hit whatever they are jumping on to and fall off. It doesn't seem to phase them for very long though they kind of shake it off then scream and when I start comforting them they quite down.
I hope Cash gets better soon and doesn't have any serious problems. If the vet is worried about inflammation heat would not be a good idea since it increases inflammation. You would want to do a cold compress to relieve inflammation. In Sports therapy the rule for inflammation is RICE, rest-ice-compression-elevation. I would think it would be the same for any species but maybe a bit more difficult to accomplish the last two. If you are really worried about his comfort call your vet and ask him if there is anything you can do to make him feel better. Hopefully the anti-inflammatories help, do you know which was prescribed? Or was it OTC? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Poodles that Jump Out of your Arms*

I'm so sorry about Cash and a possible injury.

Poodlecrazy#1---thank you for your acronym of RICE.

:question: Question: So how *DO* you teach a poodle not to jump from your arms? 

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Your welcome . I'm glad you liked it. 
That is a very good question! I would love an answer for it. 
I would think positive reinforcement while being held and trust training but that hasn't helped Winter yet . He is just really nervous when being held.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Wearing a Harness?*

Would a harness help solve the safety issue? I don't have a small poodle and find this dilemma problematic. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I just make sure to hold Misha very securely. I hold her under her chest with my middle three fingers on her chest and my thumb and pinky behind her front legs. I have her rear end pinned to my side with my elbow like a clutch purse. Then my other hand is also on her chest but up higher to prevent movement forward. She can be quite the wiggler but she is very secure when I hold her this way.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

That probably would help for someone that uses harnesses. My tpoos really hate them and I don't care for them much either.


HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Would a harness help solve the safety issue? I don't have a small poodle and find this dilemma problematic. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OUCH! Poor little cash! Hope he is really ok! I think he will be though, kinda like a little kid.....he'll be running around like nothing happened before you know it!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

That's how I hold my babies. They don't jump when I am just holding them they jump when I start to put them down. This is why they don't fall to far like poor little Cash did. Now, when I put them down it's usually on a soft surface like a couch or something. Winter does it lot more than Branna. He does it more out of fear I think, Branna does just because she wants to help (so I don't have to bend as far) or to get down faster. 


N2Mischief said:


> I just make sure to hold Misha very securely. I hold her under her chest with my middle three fingers on her chest and my thumb and pinky behind her front legs. I have her rear end pinned to my side with my elbow like a clutch purse. Then my other hand is also on her chest but up higher to prevent movement forward. She can be quite the wiggler but she is very secure when I hold her this way.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm sorry that this happened to your baby.
The little ones will scream something awful when they take a fall, but usually it is over in a few minutes, and honestly, I am concerned that it is still hurting him - I would get a second opinion - perhaps from a specialist.

As for not allowing them to jump out of your arms - with jumpers, it really takes constant awareness - I think that they instinctively wait for that moment when your grip relaxes, and then they instantly go for it. Most grow out of that, but some don't... 

Being perfectly relaxed laying belly up in my arms is one of the trop traits that I ask for in a puppy, so it's never an issue for my girls, but whenever I pick up somebody else's small dog, I never relax my grip for a single second - a hard thing to train yourself to do, but really something that you must do.


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

I feel so bad for you and your baby, it just happened to me last week, and scared the heck out of me, so exactly how you are feeling right now...guilty and frightened at the same time, but really, it was not your fault. I had no idea my puppy would jump either, and when I heard the thud on the concrete, I thought that was it, she was going to die...but she bounced back in five minutes. 

I hope he bounces back soon too...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So frightening - I agree: if he does not improve after 24 hours, I'd ask the vet to check again.

I think the answer with dogs that are prone to jumping is two hands, and holding them firmly till they are on the ground. I've been back to this with Sophy as.since her episode with a trapped nerve, I don't like her to be jumping down onto hard surfaces. Two hands gives you more control, and makes the dog feel safer and less prone to jump.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Cash's injury. It's horrid when things like this happen. Definitely agree that further vets advice needed, as if he has twisted a knee (Pippin did this last year) or something similar it is essential that you deal with it properly. Good thing is that the little ones do bounce back.

Re the jumping, we had a cat that did this and she once dislocated her hip landing on the lino and splaying her back legs out! Our answer was to always hook a finger under her collar when putting her down, which gave us more security (and confidence) and definitely prevented her trying to jump off. Don't know if Cash wears a collar but it might help.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

This is so scary! So sorry for Cash and for you. Please give us an update on how Cash is doing today.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey everyone! Some points...

1) I am so sorry I haven't posted an update sooner. I have been a bit of a wreck the last few days and have barely found the time to get on the computer.

2) Thank you all very much for the well-wishes and good internet juju sent our way. We've appreciated it.

So, as for an update, it's been a roller coaster of a few days. Unfortunately, Cash has not 'walked it off' - which we were all hoping for. The entire afternoon and evening of the accident was traumatic. Lots of howling/screaming every time he was picked up or moved. He has been given the anti-inflammatory every morning. Our vet would not prescribe a pain reliever when we called the next morning. Since Cash is only two pounds right now, there is too much of a risk of an overdose. So Cash was told bed rest only. He wouldn't eat much dog food (even wet or softened) but he did take Nutri-cal and drank water. By the end of the first night, I could get him to eat some canned white chicken breast.

Yesterday was day number two. We restricted Cash to crate or supervised couch time only. He hollered and cried less. He wouldn't put his leg down at all. We learned how to pick him up without him crying about 85% of the time. 

My vet was amazing and called up a orthopedic specialist and she was nice enough to drive to the office and check the xrays herself. She did NOT see any breaks either! She did mention that she's suspicious of a possibly torn ligament/tendon around the knee. She taught my vet how to do a feel test for the ligament/tendon (I don't remember which one was said) so he could check. I found this out around 8 this morning. 

As of today, Cash whines less. He'll lay on his back and stomach and stretch out/move his leg, but he won't put weight on it. He's been testing it out a little more this afternoon with light pressure. So, for right now, we're taking it day by day and I'm giving progress reports to my vet every morning.

As a side note, I never expected him to jump out of my arms (obviously). Ryker, my now-2.5 year old red toy poodle, never did that. And Cash was lying peacefully in my arms when he suddenly jumped. There has definitely been some guilt, pleading, and tears over this whole thing. (I'd feel guilty with *any* dog, but I think because he's a puppy and I've had him a week makes it a bit worse - as though I failed as his protector when he's so fragile). Not to mention, I'm waiting for a job - so the $178.00 vet bill stung (but I'd never let that hinder my dog's health). Thankfully, I have the love of great dogs, an amazing family, and some new friends on here. Thank you all - I will keep you updated!


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

Hate to hear Cash is not feeling well. Going through the exact same situation right now from our 13 week old toy, Kolbi, who was doing something as simple as trying to jump up beside a table.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Caniche said:


> Hey everyone! Some points...
> 
> 1) I am so sorry I haven't posted an update sooner. I have been a bit of a wreck the last few days and have barely found the time to get on the computer.
> 
> ...


Aww I am so sorry that he's not doing better ! My best wish are with you and him, and I hope he starts feeling better soon. Has the vet felt for a tear yet? Was it his front or back leg that was injured? It sounds like it was his back leg if the knee was injured. I understand feeling guilty, but don't for to long, accidents happen and sometimes there is just nothing we can do to avoid them. the best thing to do is make it a learning opportunity. That's what I've done with my babies, they only get put down over soft surfaces now because this is when they try to jump. As for the pain meds my 2 lb poodle got pain meds after his neuter surgery. I think it was Metacam, and he did absolute fine. He was a couple of months older than Cash though so maybe it's his age along with his weight that makes it more risky. Hopefully he will heal with time and bed rest. I know my aunts Doxi cross fractured his knee, the vet said there was nothing she could do for it and put him crate lock down with 5 min leash only potty breaks every couple of hours for 6 weeks! She said his body would incapsulate the fracture and create its own form of a cast as long as it wasn't re-injured or exacerbated from everyday activity. So hopefully his body will do something similar even if it is a soft tissue injury. Give him a hug and kiss and tell him to get better soon for me.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh the things our puppies put us through! Your heart must have hit the ground when Cash took that leap. Glad he's feeling a bit better. I hope you are too. When he was a 4 lb pup my mpoo pulled a similar stunt, fortunately without injuring himself. I think I understand how you must feel. You're wise to Cash's acrobatic tendencies now, so you'll be a step ahead of him. I appreciated reading the safe toy-handling tips everyone offered, I'm sure they'll help others. I hope Cash is soon back to squealing with delight and making you smile with his puppy antics. :dog:


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, poor little Cash! Lets hope it is nothing serious and he can heal quickly. Hugs & licks from the Girls! :hug:


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you all again for your well wishes and words of encouragement....

Good news! Cash has started putting weight on his back hind leg again. He limps and still whines in pain if he moves the wrong way, but he is so much better! He's been running and playing (supervised, of course) and using his leg. Now we just have to hope that the limp lessens every day.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay! I'm so glad he is feeling better! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

